# كتب تكنولوجيا المساحيق Powder Metallurgy Books



## enmfg (16 يونيو 2009)

*كتب تكنولوجيا المساحيق


Powder Metallurgy Books
​*


----------



## enmfg (17 يونيو 2009)

اين الردود هل الكتب مش قيمة


----------



## medoyassin (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

مشكورا جدا


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل 

أرجو التصحيح

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## diesel200713 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## محمود فاروق (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشششششششككككككوووووررررررررررررررر


----------

